# Gidget..sabino,rabicano,splash,framed?



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

So what would she be considered?

I am told sabino as she has roaning throughout her coat.Her face markings are all black with a bald face.Her tail has white hairs at the base of the tail(near her butt) so she might be rabicano? What would you consider her?

Is sabino or rabicano a desired trait or not?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Is the roaning through the whole patch of black, or just at the edges?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

it's throughout her back..especially in the summer.
Up near her face and neck it's solid black with the roaning around the edges....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In the spot on her side, how does the roaning appear?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It is mostly black but it does have white in it

here it is when clipped


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

btw,I know I DID a horrible job ion her clip job..lol..so please no comments on the disaster.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I wasn't going to say a word I swear =P

To be honest, I am leaning toward sabino over rabicano. Rab should be denser on the barrel, and usually has some barring in it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

lol 

Yea,I clipped her a night before a show thinking it would be quick and easy and I ended up bawling my eyes out and too scared to show her in halter 

Alright,so rabicano has stripes down the rib cage or just looks like lots of roaning in that area?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://thumbs2.modthesims.info/img/3/5/1/1/4/2/9/MTS2_Draconic_1022335_rabicano_sabino.jpg

Wow that url is huge 

It tends to give a barring effect and be heavier on the barrel than anywhere else, as you can see with this boy.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

She looks Sabino + Splash to me.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Ohhhhh okay.thanks!

And she isn't a frame? I looked this up before but I believe she is almost known as a frame..kind of confusing.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is frame as well. No doubt about that.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Id say splash sabino... Thats what I see anyway.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The more I stare at her, I see sabino. I see splash too. That would make her frame, splash, and sabino.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She's quite the combo  lol
Thankyou for looking at her. I really like the little white hairs throughout her black. Will it become more prominent over the years? I know she was def. more lighter looking in the summer...she had more white.


----------



## PaintedHart (Feb 18, 2011)

*Rabicano or Sabiano*

From an article I just read in the APHA journal, a horse can be both sabiano and rabicano at the same time. As well and being a true roan and a rabicano. Rabicano is attached to the white gene, other than that not much is known about it. A horse doesn't have to have the ticking on the sides or flanks to be rabicano its just more recognizable when they do. My own filly is an extensive rabicano. An interesting side note is that the white gene is more commonly expressed on red based horses than any other color according to one of the articles I read. Which makes sense I have seen more red rabicanos than I have bay or black or any other color.









My quarter horse filly sundown


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Love your horse...so cute!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

PaintedHart said:


> Rabicano is attached to the white gene, other than that not much is known about it.


What do you mean by "the white gene"? If you're talking about Dominant White, that is attached to the KIT gene, along with Roan, Tobiano, & SB1. As far as I know, they have not linked Rabicano to the KIT gene.


----------



## PaintedHart (Feb 18, 2011)

The white gene is what paint colorations come off of. The site I read (which I will link here once I find it again) said rabicano is linked to the same gene and paint/pinto colorations. Dominant white completely different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sooo she could have rabicano in her?


i'm confused with this whole gene thing...


----------



## PaintedHart (Feb 18, 2011)

Its a defiant possibility till they create a test for it no one will know for sure. She is a beautiful mare by the way. I know very little when it comes down to the genes there are people who know a lot more and can tell the break down of the alles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you 

I'm interested in knowing about genes but seems to be hard to understand.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

PaintedHart said:


> The white gene is what paint colorations come off of. The site I read (which I will link here once I find it again) said rabicano is linked to the same gene and paint/pinto colorations. Dominant white completely different.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The various pinto genes are not all linked to the same gene. Like I said before, SB1, Tobiano, & Dominant White (a LOT of which are mis-identified as Sabinos) are ALL linked to the KIT gene, along with Roan.
As of right now, Splash White is considered a separate gene, as is OLW (Frame) & Rabicano.

There is the "White Factor" that determines how expressed a horse's white is, which might be what you're talking about?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

soooo there isn't a test I can buy or send off some hair to see what she is?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

The only pattern genes that you can currently test for are Frame, Sabino1, & Tobiano. They haven't developed tests for Splash or Rabicano yet.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

do you know how much testing is?
And when people say she is splash that is because of her side or?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Splash basically makes the horse look like it's been dipped into a paint can (white from the legs up, tail turning white from the ground up). Completely white faces are also caused by Splash - Splash tries to cover the eyes, Sabino avoids the eyes.
It costs $25 per test. Horse Tests


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I see splash because her legs are mostly white and so is her belly and sides.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Frame can and does cause extreme side and belly white like seen on the op's horse. Frame likes to put color on the legs though. Being as there is no color on the op's horse's legs, I also say she is splash in this regard.

OP if you test for SB1, just wanted to let you know that even if she tests negative for it, it does not mean that she does not have some for of sabino that is not testable at this point in time.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Frame can and does cause extreme side and belly white like seen on the op's horse.


Frame doesn't directly cause the extreme white, it just manipulates other pattern genes to create all that white. By itself, Frame doesn't do very much.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's not proven though either way though.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Once I get some extra money I will get her tested,thanks 

I think she is splash,sabino


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> I wasn't going to say a word I swear =P
> 
> To be honest, I am leaning toward sabino over rabicano. Rab should be denser on the barrel, and usually has some barring in it.


Rabicano is a type of 'roaning' found in sabino horses...so she could be a sabino with rabicano roaning. It is not normal roaning either, and can be found anywhere on the body, but doesn't roan out to the extent that a normal roan does, and often doesn't start until the horse is a little older. My mare just started showing her rabicano roaning when I got her in the fall of 09, and she had JUST turned 10.

Atleast that is my understanding...I'm probably wrong, it's happened before...Lol!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Rabicano usually adds a '**** tail' -- one or more white rings at the base of the tail. They may or may not have extreme roaning and bars on the ribs. Some only have a little roaning in the flank, but about all have the **** tail. I don't see any hint of a **** tail on this horse so I would say he has no rabicano gene.


----------

